# Terminology



## Rich (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

What is CR, CR1, CR2...etc?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Grendel (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.canonrumors.com/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## Rich (Sep 12, 2010)

Super! Thanks much,
Rich


----------

